

Localtunnel - Share localhost with anyone on the web. [ruby gem] - sergiotapia
http://progrium.com/localtunnel?news=hnnaw

======
nbpoole
This was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6080048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6080048)

------
jpinkerton88
hahahahahaha

